# Oxygen (lambda) Sensor B1 S3



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

I’m having a hell of a time trying to get the correct part number for the 3rd oxygen sensor on a CBUA-PZEV golf. I keep being told the part number is 1k0998262t

I did order this part and the sensor had a different shaped housing and would not plug in. It did plug into the middle o2 sensor which would be the rear on a CBTA motor but it’s not the rear on my stupid CBUA-PZEV motor which has 3 o2 sensors.

Anybody ever deal with this before? Even supplying my VIN made no difference as I’ve been told numerous times I need part number 1k0998262t.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Took a quick look and this is a bit confusing. Found a *parts diagram* but it only shows two sensors but we all know the CBUA-PZEV is a three sensor system. Hit a few on line parts outlets and they don't really identify the specific third sensor. *This one* did seem interesting in that it looks like it comes with an additional plug, possibly to adapt it as the third position? You could ring these folks up for some more detail. I've got one of these engines too so now I'm looking for future reference. *This also* seems to have the additional adapter


----------



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

Ichabod0525 said:


> Took a quick look and this is a bit confusing. Found a *parts diagram* but it only shows two sensors but we all know the CBUA-PZEV is a three sensor system. Hit a few on line parts outlets and they don't really identify the specific third sensor. *This one* did seem interesting in that it looks like it comes with an additional plug, possibly to adapt it as the third position? You could ring these folks up for some more detail. I've got one of these engines too so now I'm looking for future reference. *This also* seems to have the additional adapter


Thanks for looking into this for me. I was able to make it down to my local VW parts counter today and state my case. They also tried telling me my car only has two o2 sensors  

For some reason when running the vin their diagrams only show the one on the manifold and the pre cat o2 sensor. 

I still don’t understand why, cause the 5th position of the VIN is the engine type and for me it’s “B” which equals “5 cyl 2.5L 170hp (CBUA-PZEV*) Golf”. So you’d imagine the post cat (3rd o2) would show up.

After going in circles with him, I had them run the only number I can get off the sensor. Which is the housing part number “1k0973804a”

After running the housing part number he was able to find a o2 sensor that matches that housing. 

I had him put the order in for me. I plan on pulling my 3rd o2 sensor so I can compare housings when I stop back down to check the sensor out.

The part number he ordered is “06A906262CK” 

From what I searched it’s actually the rear o2 off a mk5 rabbit. I’ll report back if it’s a match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Good info. I'll be interested to see what this turns out to be and file it away for future reference on my own CBUA-PZEV!


----------

